# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Поздравление

## Оля

God Jul Og Godt Nytt Aar, дорогие норвежцы   ::

----------


## Wowik

Они все празднуют  ::  и форумы не читают. Закидали нас письмами про то, какие дни гуляют.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Ещё ж неделя до НГ?
АЧОВАЩЕ?   ::  
А, у них же рождество.
А почему Норвегия? Остальные не празднуют что-ли?

----------


## Оля

> А почему Норвегия?

 Ну какой ты недогадливый   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Не, а правда? 
Почему Норвегия? А Англия, Франция, Испания, Италия, эээ... остальные?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

God Jul og Godt Nytt

----------


## Wowik

[quote=kalinka_vinnie]God Jul og Godt Nytt

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Нет, это обычное праздавление, которое ты встретишь в Норвегии. Кто знает, видят ли тебя до нового года или нет?

----------


## EmDii

God jul och gott nytt

----------


## Wowik

[quote=EmDii]Hyv

----------


## EmDii

[quote=Wowik][quote=EmDii]Hyv

----------


## Wowik

Давным-давно в Финляндии на Рождество из дома в дом ходили ряженые в костюмах животных. Имя Joulupukki (Joulu - Рождество, pukki-козёл) произошло от одного из образов ряженых - человека в берестяной маске, с рогами на голове. Со временем из всех ряженых остался лишь страшный, но, в то же время, щедрый на подарки рождественский козёл. Но он раздавал подарки лишь послушным детям, а для непослушных приберегал хворостины. Постепенно рождественский козёл превратился из ряженого в милого всем детям старика в красном костюме с белой бородой и добрыми глазами, встречи с которым дети с нетерпением ждут. 
В 1927 году ведущий одной из детских радиопередач, дядя Маркус, придумал историю о том, что Joulupukki живёт в Лапландии, в тундре, недалеко от полярного круга. Вскоре у Joulupukki появилась хозяйка дома (Joulumuori) и множество помощников-гномов (tonttu), которые изначально были домовыми, у каждого из которых были свои обязанности: один отвечал за уют и порядок в доме, другой за достаток, третий за сауну, четвёртый за мельницу и т. д. По легенде у tonttu нет пупа и они не отбрасывают тени, потому что они созданы из пепла роз, нитей мечты, порошка бородатого лишая, любви, радости и веселья. У tonttu всегда в кармане есть немного водорослей; камень, высекающий искры, для того, чтобы разжечь костёр; заячья лапа для избавления от боли; кошачьи усы для того, чтобы дразнить и кусочек мыла. Все гномы разного размера, некоторые даже умеют его изменять в зависимости от ситуации. Гномов нельзя увидеть, но об их присутствии можно догадаться по запаху хвои, свечей, гвоздики и сиропа, а главное - весёлью, ведь они распространяют вокруг себя уют и хорошее настроение. Гномы слышат и видят абсолютно всё! 
У Joulupukki живёт огромное количество гномов и у каждого из них свои обязанности, своя работа. Leipuritonttu (гном-печник) - пухленький весёлый гном с удивительно хорошим обонянием. Он умеет петь оперные арии и нет ничего на свете, чего бы он не смог испечь! Postitonttu (гном-почтальон) - старый романтик. Он работает прозорливо и смешно чмокает, произнося названия городов и улиц. Puutarhatonttu (гном-садовник) - прелестная розовощекая девчушка в зелёном переднике. Она трудится целый год не покладая рук: собирает семена, высаживает рассаду, заботится о цветах, изготавливает букеты. Ей знакомы все растения мира. Она пахнет лавандой и свежим воздухом. Другие гномы любят собираться вокруг неё, слушая сказки, поведанные ей растениями и животными. Tallitonttu (гном-конюх) - самый старый из всех гномов. Он внешне напоминает Joulupukki: такая же белая длинная борода, красный костюм. Но его характер отнюдь не такой, как у доброго Joulupukki. Он хитрый и любит подшучивать над людьми и другими гномами. А ещё он страшный сладкоежка! 
Гномы в течение целого года наблюдают за детьми, а потом докладывают Йоулупукки кто заслуживает подарка, а кому нужно ещё поработать над своим поведением. На Рождество Йоулупукки, приходя в дом, первым делом спрашивает: "Есть ли здесь послушные дети?" на что как дети, так и взрослые весело отвечают "Есть!". Только удостоверившись, что он попал по правильному адресу, Йоулупукки раздаёт подарки.

----------

